# Guys, this is very odd. frog on its stomach and dont move



## blackpiranha (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, guys

This is very urgent! My green Auratus been very healthy for 2 years. Today, after I done feeding ( he and another female in the same tank) . I found his movement is a little bit weird, but he still eating a few fruit flies. He seems have very weak front legs and can not support his own head . I had quarantined him.He still did not move too much. Here is the picture. He has been on his belly like this for a long time. Plz help!


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Your frog looks a little stressed out, but not sick...Front legs could be bulkier, but to my understanding SLS is normally a froglet problem. Can you describe your care regimen and setup, as well as the quarantine tub? It's possible the move scared it, and it's just waiting for the "danger" to pass.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

One of my azureus was doing this one day, a few months ago - but only one front leg was disabled. Similar to how most animals act when one of their legs is injured. He was still eating, just having a rough time.

I was pretty freaked out but decided to wait a day or two before taking any action. He recovered the next day and has been fine ever since.

I'm not a vet and I'm not sure if my experience is of any help. I hope he recovers soon. 

Make sure to keep this updated too because this was the first place I came to looking for help.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

It would be a good idea to find a vet who is used to dealing with amphibians -- number one...but please describe what supplements you are feeding...super important....do you have him in a fairly small quarantine container so that it makes it easier to find ffs? A small, short water container with some CLEAN pebbles can provide extra moisture...the few sick frogs I've had seem to like to be in the dish--which can be a bad sign as well...good luck, keep us posted...It would also be a good idea to find a vet who is used to dealing with amphibians. having a paper towel --barely moist in the quarantine will show any fecal material...which could be tested if you have a question about worming.


----------

